# QUESTION:  how long after pollenating will it take?



## mgfcom (Mar 10, 2009)

For the last 3 days I have been taking pollen from opening pollen sacks and immediately rubbing this yellow pollen on the white pistils of my chosen female mother.  

QUESTIONS:  how long will it take to produce seeds?  Is the pollen from this male potent?  Or must I wait 2 months as with females to see mature flowers?  Is my female pregnant now?  I rubbed it on about 10 different bud points.  Does it make one seed per pollen grain?  Or does one pollen grain pollenate the whole bud making a ton of seeds?

Thanks for help from the experienced breeders who know.


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2009)

..one grain of viable pollen + one receptive pistil = one seed...
it requires a "minimum" of 4 weeks for seeds to ripen to viability.. 5-6 weeks is even better. If you're making seeds, "I" recommend a well balanced, full spectrum feeding throughout..., i.e. do NOT cut the nitrogen during flower. 
A 30 day "drying" period will improve the germination percentage, too.

"rubbing" it on may not be the best method, try useing a small artists paintbrush, a makeup brush, or even a Q-tip swab. Don't want to damage/kill the pistils..


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks.  The rubbing is quite gentle.

Does this mean that if I have 100 (throwing out number) grains of pollen on my finger, and I rub them on 5 pistils currently showing, I can only get a maximum of 5 seeds for that bud, even if all 100 grains attach to the one white pistil?  Is it one seed per pistil no matter what?  Must I keep pollenating for weeks so that each new pistil captures more fresh pollen?  Or can I now chop down the male to dry and smoke since I have pollenated a few times and a few buds?

I will try to buy some fertilizer tomorrow.  What is best NPK mix for flowering (especially considering I have WW which is hardy plant that will thrive nice green without nutes)?


----------



## Vegs (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you're good to go with the pollination since you pollinated multiple sites and numerous times. You'll get seed growth on each area as it grows taller. Thats why some folks use the lower areas as to not spoil the main colas (aka bigger buds). There really isn't a simple formula of each part pollen to seed. They just grow, grow, and grow where ever you put that yellow powder at...

Sounds like you are well on your way to having 100's of seeds. =)


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey, thanks Vegs!

Yes, I hope I get 100s of seeds if they are brought to ripening with black-tiger-stripes and all that visually indicate it is likely a good, ripe seed.

I think I already see seed pods starting to form on the first bud I pollenated a few days ago.  This is my first time trying to pollenate to produce seeds, so I don't yet know what is going to happen (but not first time growing to harvest seedless bud).  So I noticed on this one bud the pistils were now orange, and looked dryer, and kind of no longer reaching out, but coming back in.  I notice on one of these orange pistils at bottom attached to stem was what looks like a seed pod...or it could just be part of the bud, don't yet know.

The other buds I don't yet see them turning orange they are still white, wet-looking, and stretching for the sky.  I am relucant yet to throw out my male plant because I don't want to risk killing the male now and pollenation that wasn't successful.  It is better to keep the male and risk more seeds to make certain I get them.

Thanks for your help!


----------

